# Does anybody know anything about VUDU? pros? cons?



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Also, is it really worth the money?


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a review on it that will be released next week.

In short, good little box. Little HD right now, but they're beefing that up. 70+ titles available in 1080p by the end of the month. Quality is excellent. Sound is DD+.

Any specific questions? I'd be glad to answer.

- Shane


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

mssturgeon said:


> I have a review on it that will be released next week.
> 
> In short, good little box. Little HD right now, but they're beefing that up. 70+ titles available in 1080p by the end of the month. Quality is excellent. Sound is DD+.
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to read it thanks.


----------

